# Datentransfer von FTP zu FTP



## ronin (26. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen.


Da ich in den nächsten Wochen zu demVergnügen kommen werde, ein paar Webprojekte auf einen anderen Server zu verschieben, wollte ich es mir recht einfach machen.

Projekt 1 z.B. hat so 700 MB an Daten die verschoben werden müßten. Ich will aber gar net ausrechnen wie lang ich mit DSL dafür brauchen werde. 


Gibt es vielleicht ne Möglichkeit wie ich mich auf Server 1 und 2 einloggen kann und die Daten einfach verschieben kann? Die Teile hängen doch an dicken Glasfaserleitungen und 700 MB machen die im Nu ... zumindest schneller als mein DSLchen es könnte. ^^


Die Frage ist: Gibts nen Programm das FTP-FTP Verbindungen unterstützt? Und wenn ja, welches?


Danke und Grüße, Ronin


----------



## Neurodeamon (26. Mai 2004)

Das Zauberwort ist FXP!

Das muss allerdings der Server unterstützen, und der Klient

http://www.iglooftp.com/windows/ z. B.


----------



## ronin (26. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Neurodeamon _
> *Das muss allerdings der Server unterstützen, und der Klient*




Ob das Unterstützt wird erfahre ich dann am sinnigsten beim Provider selber ... denk ich mal. Oder gibts ne Möglichkeit das selber in Erfahrung zu bringen?

Aber schonmal danke. Gut wenn jemand Ahnung hat! *g*


----------



## Neurodeamon (26. Mai 2004)

Jupp, der Provider muss es wissen. Außerdem könntest du es mit dem passenden Klienten ausprobieren


----------



## Arne Buchwald (26. Mai 2004)

Du könntest deinen Provider auch eben um ein wget bitten  Ein vernünftiger Priovider wird dir dabei auch eben helfen.


----------



## ronin (26. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Arne Buchwald _
> *Du könntest deinen Provider auch eben um ein wget bitten  Ein vernünftiger Priovider wird dir dabei auch eben helfen. *




Definiere "wget". Stell dir vor. du redest mit einem der absolut KEINEN Schimmer hat was ein wget sein könnte. *g*


----------



## Arne Buchwald (27. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von ronin _
> *Definiere "wget". Stell dir vor. du redest mit einem der absolut KEINEN Schimmer hat was ein wget sein könnte. *g* *


Dein Provider kennt wget - unter Garantie, ansonsten *sofort* wechseln. Wenn du deinen Provider dann eben darum bittest, die Daten auf deinen Account zu ziehen (FTP-Zugangsdaten müsstest du ihm mitteilen), sollte das eben zügig realisiert sein.


----------



## meilon (27. Mai 2004)

Mal eben erklärt was wget ist:
wget ist ein Programm was bei eigentlich allen Linux Distributoren dabei ist. Damit kann man Dateien etc. auf einen Rechner runterladen. Das geht nur vom neuen FTP aus. Einfach mal freundlich beim Provider des neuen Webspaces nachfragen. Ist ja ne Sachenvon ein paar Sekunden!


----------



## Arne Buchwald (27. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Oberst Klink _
> *Das geht nur vom neuen FTP aus. *


Was verstehst du unter neuen FTP? Du übergibst wget das ftp-Protokoll, deine Zugangskennung + Passwort und gut ist ...


----------



## ronin (27. Mai 2004)

Das die Provider wissen was das is, das denke ich mir. Aber ich verlang net einfach nen Service ohne auch nur einen blassen Schimmer zu haben was das eigentlich is. ^^
Am Ende schicken die mir noch ne SM-Lady vorbei und die haut mich. Und nur weil ich net wußte, was ein wget is! 


Aber danke für die Info. *g*


----------

